# Diane/Imamurph Helloooo?



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Diane! I know i'm busy catching up to posts, but is it me or have you been pretty quiet lately? I'm just wondering if you're out there and doing o.k....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

YooHoo, Diane. We need your wit!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. Diane where have you gone??? Maybe you need to get back on caffeine and come join us.:brushteeth:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Miss ya ....hey I am getting a new hava baby girl!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I was noticing the same thing too....Diane, you rose to the ranks of the 1000-posters faster than anyone I'd ever seen. We miss you!

Maybe the lack of caffeine is slowing you down?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Diane, come Back!!! we miss you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I did get an e-mail from her in the past week.:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I got an email from her this AM. She's fine. Was on a trip then was sick. Says she's trying to limit her time here because it is so easy to spend the day here and not get anything else done. I can _totally_ relate to that!

Maybe we should "bombard" her PM folder with our concerns of her whereabouts? :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have an email from her from today basically saying that you guys are way too interesting and sap all of her time. OK, so that's my spin on it.  She'll be back. She just needs to make sure she doesn't use her whole day here when she visits.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We are going to have to start a forum's anonymous service!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Diane.....come out, come out where ever you are cause YOU'RE IT!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I agree with Amanda...we need a helpline.....I can sit in here and have tons of things to do but this is way more fun!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

I can attest to the addiction of being on here and reading and posting and reading and more reading and a reply here or there.

I need to vaccum...but no, this place is better. I need to dust, but spring is almost here and maybe I can open up our windows, put all the ceiling fans on high and let 'nature' clean the house. Well, at least spread it around a little so the writing on the TV saying "CLEAN ME" doesn't show up anymore. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:Kristy!ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Addicted to the forum? NAAAHHHHH !!!!! Can't be. 

So long as you've heard from her and she's doing o.k...... I was just curious. I'm sure there are others that might be away, but I also miss Diane's wit and caffeine-related posts. eace:

"Hi Diane" if you get around to seeing this!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Diane,

We miss you and can't wait to have you back, even if just a little bit at a time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

...HELP ME..the ENABLERS are sucking me back in...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:....just kidding!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

We have missed your wit and wisdom and the little smile we get looking at your avatar.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome back, now you have DAYS too make up looking at the forum!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, thank you! All of you make it so hard not to be addicted to this site. 

What am I to do, put a timer on....have supervised visitation??? ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane,
If you go over your limit, no coffee AT ALL for the next morning!

Jk- I think that is too harsh for you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh, and Miss 3,491 post lady is going to define "LIMIT" for me???ound:ound:ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Hi Diane...I am Betzie!!!*

Hey just thought that you would like to see my new baby girl!!!! her name is Betzie Rae or Betzie Boo or Betzie Jo....just depends on what comes out!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

The one with white on her chest....is my new baby girl!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- just try gradual posting


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad you're back Diane. Just post a couple times a week to let us know you care. missed your humor. Love the twister "my pretty"


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Diane!!! Good to have you back. But no one here will help you with Forum addiction :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome back! Missed you. Just strap a laptop around your waist and go about your business while checking in on us periodically.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Hey just thought that you would like to see my new baby girl!!!! her name is Betzie Rae or Betzie Boo or Betzie Jo....just depends on what comes out!!!


OH..Betzie is so adorable!!! I suppose that there is an entire thread on her with more pic's that I missed...I need to go look.

It's really hard to pace yourself on this forum, as once you dig in the time just flys by!

Geri...I already have a wireless laptop..which makes it all the easier to STAY on line all day...

Believe me, I have still been reading most of the posts..just not commenting as much.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Diane,

I missed you, too! Good to see you back.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> OH..Betzie is so adorable!!! I suppose that there is an entire thread on her with more pic's that I missed...I need to go look.
> 
> It's really hard to pace yourself on this forum, as once you dig in the time just flys by!
> 
> ...


Well it's nice to 'see' you again, Diane!  I totally understand.... it is really hard to "only" read half a dozen threads. Yeah...... right!! LOL

I like the idea of a timer though. That or join Forum Addicts 'r' Us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

...or do a Vulcan mind meld on everyone!! ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

momof2 said:


> I can attest to the addiction of being on here and reading and posting and reading and more reading and a reply here or there.
> 
> I need to vaccum...but no, this place is better. I need to dust, but spring is almost here and maybe I can open up our windows, put all the ceiling fans on high and let 'nature' clean the house. Well, at least spread it around a little so the writing on the TV saying "CLEAN ME" doesn't show up anymore. :biggrin1:


Since I've first logged on to this Forum in December, I have some new "housekeeping rules":

1. Don't ever let ANYONE touch ANYTHING in the house...if there are no fingerprints, you might be able to convince people the furniture has a "dull finish"!

2. REALLY plan who to invite to your house...only SHORT people are invited here, because my new rule is "Only feel compelled to clean as HIGH as the TALLEST person who's coming over"!

Oh, and yeh! My latest:

3. Start demolition and remodeling of the TWO upstairs bathrooms at the same time: NO COOKING (because there's dust everywhere), NO CLEANING (what's the use?), and SPEND QUALITY TIME "researching" on The Forum for the good of my Molly!

That's my story...and I'm stickin' to it! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome back to the "posting" world, Diane! We missed you. I've been trying to cut back on computer time myself, but somehow I always spend a few minutes a day checking in. Must be something wrong with all of us!:becky:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I agree with you as well Diane....my poor house.....I am gloing to clean my house today and brush Jillee, ask me tonight how much I got done!!!!!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Moko said:


> 2. REALLY plan who to invite to your house...only SHORT people are invited here, because my new rule is "Only feel compelled to clean as HIGH as the TALLEST person who's coming over"!QUOTE]
> 
> LOL, I'm glad I have some short friends. Unfortunately the dirtiest parts of the house seem to be dog height :suspicious:.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

well i did brush jillee and i did sweep my house......yippee.....i am good to come over b/c i am only four feet tall!!!!


----------

